# 5 gallon bucket grow?



## mastashake

could I grow 1 plant for every 5 gallon bucket and just drill holes in the sides and link them together. I could just puter an air bubbler in each right? I am think about doin a hydro grow


----------



## Stoney Bud

mastashake said:
			
		

> could I grow 1 plant for every 5 gallon bucket and just drill holes in the sides and link them together. I could just puter an air bubbler in each right? I am think about doin a hydro grow


There are many types and methods of Hydroponic growing. You may want to read up on it BEFORE you start something.

Good luck.


----------



## Biffdoggie

There's some that are like that but not linked together, just bubblers and nutrient changes. You could do a 5 gallon ebb/flow, that would make some monsters in the long run, the two gallon multi-flow does pretty well itself. Then you can just put a couple of airstones in the res.


----------



## massproducer

It sounds like you are trying to construct a DWC grow with a controller bucket, yes this can be done, the purpose is that you have a bucket with no plants in them, so it make the system easier to maintain.  All topping off is done in the controller bucket, you change your water through the controller bucket and because this can be kept outside of your actual growing enviroment, It can help control your water temps.

Stay tuned as I am going to build one very soon


----------



## Zarnon

Hello!  First day posting here... 

You can make your own BBB* baby! 

I posted my system and stuff in grow diaries today........ don't mean to hijack but I think I built what yer lookin fer (chews piece of hay contemplatively). This particular system I encorporated my own little twist - an external pump. 

It's like a waterfarm... but Bigger... Blacker... Better. 

*(Big Black Bucket).


----------

